# Oneida Eagle Bows History



## Oneida Bows

Here is a link to some Oneida Eagle Bows History for those interested.
We would like to ask anyone with additional information to contact us.
http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## Pinwheel 12

I shot the early designs of the bows, from the H-500 thru the SE-600 and then the Strike Eagle, and did quite well with them in the late 80's and early 90's in local 3D events. In fact there were quite a few people here in the Northeast shooting them at the time. Peter Coyne owned it back then. Not many people know this but I was actually the original inventor of the K-Cam/speed module system, I sat down with Pete on a sunny afternoon in Fulton NY at an IBO event and over a couple of drinks showed him my original designs. Low and behold, less than 6 months later it was on the bows, and when I inquired about it I was told that "aww nah, so and so, one of our designers, has been working on that for awhile".....when pressed, they asked for a patent or patent pending. Of course, I didn't have one. Live and learn the ways of dog-eat-dog business.

In my mind all manufacturers would be very wise to jump into some sort of a patent pool. In fact I was speaking to one of my other manufacturer reps recently about it and we both agreed on this point. That way the technologies would always be up to date throughout the industry, rather than being constantly stagnated due to people feeling they are being ripped off and/or with everyone tied up in lawsuits for many years. This doesn't help the industry progress at all. I would've been more than happy to let Pete/Oneida run with my design, but I certainly would've liked the credit for it. But unfortunately greed has a way with people, and that is why you see all manufacturers suing one another daily rather than just simply licensing to all. Seems very detrimental to me, and hampers our technology advancement greatly. Being a guy who appreciates technical advancement, I sincerely think that we could be light years ahead of where we are currently if it wasn't for all of that "bunk". Build a better bow, and gain your recognition. Then dream up a new one. Rinse, and repeat. Everyone benefits in the long run. Really, it's that simple.

Anyway....

Oneida has been and always will be a remarkable bow in itself, simply because it was designed well "outside of the box" with alot of intensive thought put behind it's design evolution. A great bow with some bad memories tied to it for me, but the bow admittedly shot well... and I know Claude and Will are doing their best with them now. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Oneida History*

We have recieved a great deal more old oneida litarature/catalogues/magazine/newsparper articles and have posted some for others to check out. :ranger:
Oneida Eagle Bows History Link
http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## ttop

I was an Oneida dealer in 1987-1990. The bows were great, and performance wise, ahead of their time. If I recall correctly The SE600 had an amo speed rating of 246. My personal demo bow(which I still have) with an ovedraw, 27" 2114 xx75's, at 80#, clocked 298 fps over my crony in 1988.

This was when they were located on Cortland Ave in Syracuse Ny(3 blocks from where I was raised). My sale rep was Dean Monticello. He happened to be the archery Pro who had done all of my tuning and arrows when I shot compettively in the 1960"s.

Most problems I encountered were related to the outboard limb cables or saddles. Saddles cracked or outboard limb hit something during shot and caused cable to slip. Never had a catestrophic failure(broken limb, cable etc).
A couple needed extensive realignment after outboard limb contact during shot.

Unfortunately in 1970 with the new strike eagle the company was having serious growing pains. Their orders took off so fast that the factory couldn't keep up. As a small dealer I was only able to get 3 bows that year. All were sold when ordered. It took 4 months to get those and, I had to realign two of the three. No bows to sell so I had to drop the line.

I feel that the engineering was excellent. The bows were very smooth and fast for their time. The design had almost parallel power limbs in the mid 80's

I just bought an old (mid 80's) H250 last week to get a limb pivot for my 1887 Se600. I Have 35 # target limbs and correct cables. I will soon be shooting it again in an Indoor league.
Just my personal experience with the oneida line. Brings back alot of memories.
Thanks


----------



## Oneida Bows

*oneida history*

Hello ttop, the limb issues are a thing of the past. And CPOneida has made many improvments to the oneida line. We also have much history on these bows to be added as time allows to our history section. We actually have a newspaper article we have made a copy of to post shortly with pictures of the factory you mention with employees working on the bows in October of 1986. 
For more Oneida History please click link.http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=21&sid=2bcf41f26248e25f9a8b4eaf309dccfe


----------



## ZuluArcher

It would be great to see all the entire line up of Oneida's with photos and explanations as the developed. I thing ot would be a creditto the company to see this list of bows online. Not just from an general interst but also allows people to feed back on all the bows as they were developed.
We wait with patience


----------



## ehall30091

ttop,
I was wondering if you could do me a huge favor. I recently picked up a used Onieda bow and nobody at Onieda has been able to identify it. They think it is a an H500 buit based on cable specs I think it is an se600 or an se-689. The serial is st 19426. with the "st" being the problem as far as Oneida can tell. I was wondering, if you still have your 600, if you could reply to me the serial number. If yours is also an ST number then I think the mystery will be solved.

Thank you in advance


----------



## kballer1

*What is this Eagle?*

Can any one tell me the year & model of this Eagle or where the serial# were as some body painted the whole bow. Thanks


----------



## AF1

kballer1 said:


> Can any one tell me the year & model of this Eagle or where the serial# were as some body painted the whole bow. Thanks


Looks like a H-250 or H-500. Serial number might be engraved under the grip.


----------



## American Eagle

Does look like an H250.
Does it have nylon cams?


----------



## kballer1

Serial # was under the handle A4557 & the cam appears to be nylon. Thanks


----------



## American Eagle

Definatley an H250. Nice bow built almost 30 years ago and still many of them being used. These bows have stood the test of time like no other :smile:


----------



## LucasK

What was the bow without cams?


----------



## WillAdams

There were camless bows from Oneida, the Discovery:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21608

and another company made a bow called Firebrand, maybe other models too:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1513335

A company called Monster Bows also made some (Phoenix, Dragon, Lycanthrope?), but is out of business:

http://www.blackysbowreports.com/compound-bows/monster/phoenix/phoenix.htm

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=831683

Probably leaving out a lot, but that'll at least give you a start.


----------



## RightWing

There is a Camless Oneida in the classifieds here on Archerytalk right now. It is an Oneida Discovery: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1974103&highlight=discovery


----------



## Anthony& Cierra Jones

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I shot the early designs of the bows, from the H-500 thru the SE-600 and then the Strike Eagle, and did quite well with them in the late 80's and early 90's in local 3D events. In fact there were quite a few people here in the Northeast shooting them at the time. Peter Coyne owned it back then. Not many people know this but I was actually the original inventor of the K-Cam/speed module system, I sat down with Pete on a sunny afternoon in Fulton NY at an IBO event and over a couple of drinks showed him my original designs. Low and behold, less than 6 months later it was on the bows, and when I inquired about it I was told that "aww nah, so and so, one of our designers, has been working on that for awhile".....when pressed, they asked for a patent or patent pending. Of course, I didn't have one. Live and learn the ways of dog-eat-dog business.
> 
> In my mind all manufacturers would be very wise to jump into some sort of a patent pool. In fact I was speaking to one of my other manufacturer reps recently about it and we both agreed on this point. That way the technologies would always be up to date throughout the industry, rather than being constantly stagnated due to people feeling they are being ripped off and/or with everyone tied up in lawsuits for many years. This doesn't help the industry progress at all. I would've been more than happy to let Pete/Oneida run with my design, but I certainly would've liked the credit for it. But unfortunately greed has a way with people, and that is why you see all manufacturers suing one another daily rather than just simply licensing to all. Seems very detrimental to me, and hampers our technology advancement greatly. Being a guy who appreciates technical advancement, I sincerely think that we could be light years ahead of where we are currently if it wasn't for all of that "bunk". Build a better bow, and gain your recognition. Then dream up a new one. Rinse, and repeat. Everyone benefits in the long run. Really, it's that simple.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Oneida has been and always will be a remarkable bow in itself, simply because it was designed well "outside of the box" with alot of intensive thought put behind it's design evolution. A great bow with some bad memories tied to it for me, but the bow admittedly shot well... and I know Claude and Will are doing their best with them now. Best of luck in the future.


You done a remarkable job, I give you up most credit for it, because I know by the sincerity in your message that greed has a way of being judged by one and I know you put endless hours into the design for someone just to say that they were already working on it, because it's to complex _, and it's took the archery business out of the box and put it in a faster more accurate manner, but this message I read makes me go back to my old bow, because I feel a bad spirit now when I handle it, they should have named it Bad Spirit, after stealing your design, hold your head up as your doing, because honesty ALWAYS out weighs Greed, only thing I plan to do with this bow is put it in the corner, and tell your story of your design and how the holy Spirit come over me as I read your message, something great will come over you, and I will back it up with a special prayer, God bless and thanks for reminding me to watch my back!!_


Pinwheel 12 said:


> I shot the early designs of the bows, from the H-500 thru the SE-600 and then the Strike Eagle, and did quite well with them in the late 80's and early 90's in local 3D events. In fact there were quite a few people here in the Northeast shooting them at the time. Peter Coyne owned it back then. Not many people know this but I was actually the original inventor of the K-Cam/speed module system, I sat down with Pete on a sunny afternoon in Fulton NY at an IBO event and over a couple of drinks showed him my original designs. Low and behold, less than 6 months later it was on the bows, and when I inquired about it I was told that "aww nah, so and so, one of our designers, has been working on that for awhile".....when pressed, they asked for a patent or patent pending. Of course, I didn't have one. Live and learn the ways of dog-eat-dog business.
> 
> In my mind all manufacturers would be very wise to jump into some sort of a patent pool. In fact I was speaking to one of my other manufacturer reps recently about it and we both agreed on this point. That way the technologies would always be up to date throughout the industry, rather than being constantly stagnated due to people feeling they are being ripped off and/or with everyone tied up in lawsuits for many years. This doesn't help the industry progress at all. I would've been more than happy to let Pete/Oneida run with my design, but I certainly would've liked the credit for it. But unfortunately greed has a way with people, and that is why you see all manufacturers suing one another daily rather than just simply licensing to all. Seems very detrimental to me, and hampers our technology advancement greatly. Being a guy who appreciates technical advancement, I sincerely think that we could be light years ahead of where we are currently if it wasn't for all of that "bunk". Build a better bow, and gain your recognition. Then dream up a new one. Rinse, and repeat. Everyone benefits in the long run. Really, it's that simple.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Oneida has been and always will be a remarkable bow in itself, simply because it was designed well "outside of the box" with alot of intensive thought put behind it's design evolution. A great bow with some bad memories tied to it for me, but the bow admittedly shot well... and I know Claude and Will are doing their best with them now. Best of luck in the future.





Pinwheel 12 said:


> I shot the early designs of the bows, from the H-500 thru the SE-600 and then the Strike Eagle, and did quite well with them in the late 80's and early 90's in local 3D events. In fact there were quite a few people here in the Northeast shooting them at the time. Peter Coyne owned it back then. Not many people know this but I was actually the original inventor of the K-Cam/speed module system, I sat down with Pete on a sunny afternoon in Fulton NY at an IBO event and over a couple of drinks showed him my original designs. Low and behold, less than 6 months later it was on the bows, and when I inquired about it I was told that "aww nah, so and so, one of our designers, has been working on that for awhile".....when pressed, they asked for a patent or patent pending. Of course, I didn't have one. Live and learn the ways of dog-eat-dog business.
> 
> In my mind all manufacturers would be very wise to jump into some sort of a patent pool. In fact I was speaking to one of my other manufacturer reps recently about it and we both agreed on this point. That way the technologies would always be up to date throughout the industry, rather than being constantly stagnated due to people feeling they are being ripped off and/or with everyone tied up in lawsuits for many years. This doesn't help the industry progress at all. I would've been more than happy to let Pete/Oneida run with my design, but I certainly would've liked the credit for it. But unfortunately greed has a way with people, and that is why you see all manufacturers suing one another daily rather than just simply licensing to all. Seems very detrimental to me, and hampers our technology advancement greatly. Being a guy who appreciates technical advancement, I sincerely think that we could be light years ahead of where we are currently if it wasn't for all of that "bunk". Build a better bow, and gain your recognition. Then dream up a new one. Rinse, and repeat. Everyone benefits in the long run. Really, it's that simple.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Oneida has been and always will be a remarkable bow in itself, simply because it was designed well "outside of the box" with alot of intensive thought put behind it's design evolution. A great bow with some bad memories tied to it for me, but the bow admittedly shot well... and I know Claude and Will are doing their best with them now. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Anthony& Cierra Jones

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I shot the early designs of the bows, from the H-500 thru the SE-600 and then the Strike Eagle, and did quite well with them in the late 80's and early 90's in local 3D events. In fact there were quite a few people here in the Northeast shooting them at the time. Peter Coyne owned it back then. Not many people know this but I was actually the original inventor of the K-Cam/speed module system, I sat down with Pete on a sunny afternoon in Fulton NY at an IBO event and over a couple of drinks showed him my original designs. Low and behold, less than 6 months later it was on the bows, and when I inquired about it I was told that "aww nah, so and so, one of our designers, has been working on that for awhile".....when pressed, they asked for a patent or patent pending. Of course, I didn't have one. Live and learn the ways of dog-eat-dog business.
> 
> In my mind all manufacturers would be very wise to jump into some sort of a patent pool. In fact I was speaking to one of my other manufacturer reps recently about it and we both agreed on this point. That way the technologies would always be up to date throughout the industry, rather than being constantly stagnated due to people feeling they are being ripped off and/or with everyone tied up in lawsuits for many years. This doesn't help the industry progress at all. I would've been more than happy to let Pete/Oneida run with my design, but I certainly would've liked the credit for it. But unfortunately greed has a way with people, and that is why you see all manufacturers suing one another daily rather than just simply licensing to all. Seems very detrimental to me, and hampers our technology advancement greatly. Being a guy who appreciates technical advancement, I sincerely think that we could be light years ahead of where we are currently if it wasn't for all of that "bunk". Build a better bow, and gain your recognition. Then dream up a new one. Rinse, and repeat. Everyone benefits in the long run. Really, it's that simple.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Oneida has been and always will be a remarkable bow in itself, simply because it was designed well "outside of the box" with alot of intensive thought put behind it's design evolution. A great bow with some bad memories tied to it for me, but the bow admittedly shot well... and I know Claude and Will are doing their best with them now. Best of luck in the future.


----------

